# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  شركة صروح العقارية الإماراتية تعتزم توفير خطط تمويل جديدة للعملاء

## حسان القضاة

تعتزم صروح العقارية إحدى شركات التطوير العقاري الرائدة في أبوظبي تقديم خطط تمويل إضافية جديدة للعقارات في كل المشاريع التي تتولى تطويرها الشركة وذلك عُقب إنشاء

أكثر...

----------

